# Budget custom frame



## Jan Petter (Apr 19, 2009)

I am 6'6" and looking for a cyclocross bike. My original budget was $2000, but I can't find any standard bike that fits me. Cheapest custom frame I have found is $1850 (huntercycles), which leaves $150 for parts.

Isn't there anyone offering custom frames from China / Taiwan at a cheaper rate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Why not a real custom from Washington state?

www.curtlo.com

Check out the pricing page.

Doug does very nice work.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

proletariat frame works do a search - frame is under a grand


----------



## Jan Petter (Apr 19, 2009)

I contacted him and he seemed like a decent frame builder. Thanks! 

By the way, are you satisfied with your bike?

JP


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Proletariat built for someone I know - he ordered a second from him - so I can think of no bigger endorsement.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Jan Petter said:


> I contacted him and he seemed like a decent frame builder. Thanks!
> 
> By the way, are you satisfied with your bike?
> 
> JP


i have a couple of doug's bikes. an mtb and a road. i'm very pleased with both. they both fit perfect and are very comfortable. he's been doing this for a long time.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Try Bob Jackson*

The current exchange rates make them a steal.

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/default.php


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

I have had a Curtlo for about a year and a half now which I am extremely pleased with. The delivery time took a while, but the price can't be beat.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bike_guy said:


> I have had a Curtlo for about a year and a half now which I am extremely pleased with. The delivery time took a while, but the price can't be beat.


I can't vouch for the ride quaility because I haven't built the bike up yet, but Doug is very good to work with and the workmanship is first rate. Can't beat filet brazing, IMHO. 

View attachment 163517

View attachment 163518

View attachment 163519


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

PJ352 said:


> I can't vouch for the ride quaility because I haven't built the bike up yet, but Doug is very good to work with and the workmanship is first rate. Can't beat filet brazing, IMHO.
> 
> Are those decals faux carbon? The look good up close on the headtube. Post some pics when your done.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

acckids said:


> Are those decals faux carbon? The look good up close on the headtube. Post some pics when your done.


Yes, they are. The (large) 'C' on the HT is funky looking, but I like it. I'm using an Easton EC90 SLX fork that needs repainting (I sanded the decals off, but a little too 'aggressively'  ) So the build has to wait for the repaint. Thanks for the interest and yes, I'll post pics.


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

marinoni?
Made in canada, and custom geometry is no charge over stock frame prices, from what I've heard.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonic_W said:


> marinoni?
> Made in canada, and custom geometry is no charge over stock frame prices, from what I've heard.


Good suggestion. There are actually two Marinoni bikes, so http://www.marinoni.qc.ca/IndexEn.html
is the URL for the Canadian based firm. The other is based in Vermont.


----------

